
Behave for Chrome and Firefox warns you of port scans and local attacks - gigama
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/07/05/behave-for-chrome-and-firefox-warns-you-of-port-scans-and-local-attacks/
======
gigama
[https://github.com/mindedsecurity/behave](https://github.com/mindedsecurity/behave)

